# Help! Can't detect graphics card



## Cair (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll start with my WHOLE story.

One day my uncle sent me this laptop computer with a virus in it -_-, so i reformated it with the WindowsXP CD it came with, but i do not have the driver CDs(neither does he) so basically i have a fresh copy of windowsXP home edition SP2(am currently upgrading to SP3) with no driver CD's to install my drivers.

I have no idea what my devices are so i went to device manager... it didnt show me any device names... so i opened up the laptop( not the whole case) and found Intel(r) wireless model so i can actually go to the internet now cause i've downloaded the driver with my other computer.

now the real problem is that i can't find my graphics card device, not even in device manager, i've tried view: hidden devices, refresh devices and all that and yet there is not "display adapters" in device manager:upset:

i'll provice a little bit of imformation for i don't know everything about computers...

Intelcoreduo processor
Pheonix Trustcore tm(BIOS i think)

and im not sure what else. please help me i've even tried downloading nvidia driver cause i know it's a geforce but i dont know what kind of slot it is i.e.(pci, abg, pcie-express)

QUICK REPLIES PLEASE im gonna kill myself cuz this is the only computer i can game on.


----------



## Cair (Jun 2, 2008)

i some how got my display driver to show now, but it doesn't show my graphics card instead it shows me intel(r) 82810 graphics controller and intel(r) 82810-DC100 graphics controller. but i can't install driver for it.. DAMNIT SOMONE HELP ME. please note that under "display adapters" it shows the two devices I mentioned has an exclamation mark next to it.


----------



## Cair (Jun 2, 2008)

bump!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the make and model of the laptop, most manufactures will provide the drivers on their web site. You won't have a separate graphics card in a
laptop.


----------



## Cair (Jun 2, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> What is the make and model of the laptop, most manufactures will provide the drivers on their web site. You won't have a separate graphics card in a
> laptop.


it's a pheonix bios.. and i think it's TrustedCore. but i went there and there was no drivers available... and the mfr. is ibuypowerpc which is a custom built computer site.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Please download and run the Everest Post the plain text from the Report>Quick Report tab

http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## Cair (Jun 2, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Please download and run the Everest Post the plain text from the Report>Quick Report tab
> 
> http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


the report was too long to fit so im uploading file if this is allowed.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

try the drivers here if XP:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

if you are on Vista:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...32-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=153&submit=Go!


----------



## Cair (Jun 2, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> try the drivers here if XP:
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!
> 
> if you are on Vista:
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...32-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=153&submit=Go!


Okay i downloaded Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows* XP (exe) and ran it, but it gave me an error "this computer does not meet the system requirements for instaling the software" "setup will exit now"

should i download a different chipset?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Cair If you could go to the IBuyPower site here http://www.ibuypower.com/ibp/MsgMail/driversfaq.aspx#top select notebook in the upper box then click on the model drop down box see if any of these model numbers will match up to any numbers you have on the laptop. Don't forget to check the bottom of the laptop also. We really have to Id the model to get the right set of drivers.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Cair,

wrench97 is right. we need to ID the laptop so we will know what drivers to install. usually the drivers from the manufacturer website would do.


----------



## Cair (Jun 2, 2008)

okay i hope this is the model number but it says ML3054, so i went to notebook -> ML -> downloaded VGA, Bios, and chipset, VGA and bios can't be installed because VGA is ATI and im pretty sure this laptop had nVidia... bios just can't install it encountered error.. and i installed the chipset and im not sure what it did..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Video driver for the ML Turbo appears to be for Nvidia go back to the IBuyPower Site and download the video driver for the ML Turbo. Then if would rerun everest and post the text file like you did before, lets see whats still missing.


----------



## Cair (Jun 2, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> The Video driver for the ML Turbo appears to be for Nvidia go back to the IBuyPower Site and download the video driver for the ML Turbo. Then if would rerun everest and post the text file like you did before, lets see whats still missing.


sigh... that was a no go either, tells me there are no drivers compatible with my hardware.

maybe i need a bios update? maybe reformatting the computer did something to the bios drivers?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No reformatting would not effect the bois. I think we're still having a problem identifying the lap top is there a serial number on it or if you remove the battery are there any numbers in the battery compartment, not the ones on the battery.


----------



## Cair (Jun 2, 2008)

found it! it's a CZ-7 ultra IFL90 model number.. found it after removing battery, and err.. i still don't quite get what i need to download.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try this link scroll down to the Nvidia XP Driver For now only try the Video driver.
http://support.asus.com/download/do...=C90S&product=3&type=Drivers&SLanguage=en-us#


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

add this to your list of sites to check
Compal IFL90_91/Drivers/030
http://www.compal.com/asp/driver_dnd/e_download.asp?M_Path=/Download/NB/IFL90_91/Drivers/030
Video 
http://www.compal.com/asp/driver_dn.../Drivers/030/Windows_XP/02.VGA/nVIDIA+NB8M_8P


----------



## Cair (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks alot mate, thank you wrench and trigger, i foudn model number IFL and model was cz-ultra, i downloaded all the drivers, thanks!~


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So you have everything working now?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

if you got it working, GOOD JOB!

make a backup of your driver installers so you won't have a hard time should you need them again.


----------

